# AHS Smiths Lake Field Trip - 09.



## JasonL (Feb 24, 2009)

The Australian Herpetological Society held a field trip at Smiths Lake ( near Forster) last weekend, 20 - 22nd Feb, in all 23 members attended, and I think all had a good time. We were very lucky with the weather as it had been poring rain and cold the week before. A number of different species were encounted during the weekend, here a few of the pics that I took.





Red Backed Toadlets were calling from the roadside ditches




as were the odd Tusked Frog.








A male Red Eyed Tree Frog wasn't going to let a group of herpers from keeping him from calling out his area




some old grubby mud frog... not much really is it mattmc




Broad Palmed Frog









A few Angle heads were kicking around..




A Carpet snake..., quite a few turned up, even around the accommodation.








My son Ethan found a Scaley Foot




and a couple of Dwarf Crown snakes were also found..
Plenty of other herps were turned up, Small eyes, Stephens Bandeds, various other frogs and common snakes and lizards...A pair of Lace Monitors roamed the area where we all stayed, looking for tit bits off the BBQ.. it was a good way to spend a weekend..


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 24, 2009)

Great pics I especially like the red eyed tree frog!!


----------



## mightymike (Feb 24, 2009)

Just beautiful pics!!! you gotta be happy with those!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 24, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> Great pics I especially like the red eyed tree frog!!



One of my favs...hard to take a bad pic of them.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

great pics Jason!


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 24, 2009)

great pics jason! to bad i couldn't make it....missed out big time


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like an awesome trip mate.

Absolutely spewing I had to back out last minute...


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 24, 2009)

lovely diamond!


----------



## jordo (Feb 24, 2009)

Top pics mate.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 24, 2009)

Great Pics.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 25, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> lovely diamond!



Just your average bush variety, old looking, full of other little critters living off it, and even had some substantial wounds from something that didn't want to be eated. We found a much nicer one on the road, dead, but still twitching.


----------



## mattmc (Feb 25, 2009)

yeh i too had to pull out damn flu!!! grrr....nice jase, the scaley is nice indeed...and no jase not much of a frog 

Im going up with FATS this weekend, the real men will be on this trip, the real deal! im sure well turn up what you got and more!!! *dreams*


----------



## JasonL (Feb 25, 2009)

mattmc said:


> yeh i too had to pull out damn flu!!! grrr....nice jase, the scaley is nice indeed...and no jase not much of a frog
> 
> Im going up this weekend, the real men with FATS will be on this trip, the real deal! im sure well turn up what you got and more!!! *dreams*



well, please don't post any pics...most of us arn't into that sort of thing.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 26, 2009)

nice pics jason, will post some of my ones now.


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 26, 2009)

Lucky guys! Well done on spotting those gorgeous reptiles. Great pictures too : )
I'm spewing i couldnt make it :cry:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 26, 2009)

my pictures are up in a seperate thread, dont wanna overcrowd your thread with my pics :lol:


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Ryan , will check them out! : )


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 26, 2009)

bahahahaha only just saw jasons comment. maybe FATS isnt the place to be if I do get a spot :lol: just joking


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice photos Jason, Smiths Lake is always good for a variety of herps (the reptile and amphibian kind).


----------

